# Religion Forum Doesn't Show up in Recent Discussions



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

... or in Active Topics.

That is, Recent Discussions and Active Topics do not show me any activity happening in the Religion forum or sub forum or whatever.

And of course someone dumped my thread out of the Politics forum into Religion, so now I can't monitor via RD or AT.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I see your thread under "New Posts".


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It appears that the religion section is excluded from the active and recent modules, this is usually done with a purpose so I will wait before turning it on for that section. @EleGirl do you have any recollection of why this may be? 

Kyle


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yungster said:


> It appears that the religion section is excluded from the active and recent modules, this is usually done with a purpose so I will wait before turning it on for that section. @EleGirl do you have any recollection of why this may be?
> 
> Kyle


The Religion form was created a couple of months ago. I think it was just an oversight. There is no reason that I can think for excluding it from the active and recent modules.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> The Religion form was created a couple of months ago. I think it was just an oversight. There is no reason that I can think for excluding it from the active and recent modules.


Exclude the gods, exclude, The God? 

Nah, it is certainly over your pay grade, Dearie! :grin2:

But, not mine... >


King Hades-


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Yungster said:


> It appears that the religion section is excluded from the active and recent modules, this is usually done with a purpose so I will wait before turning it on for that section. @EleGirl do you have any recollection of why this may be?
> 
> Kyle





EleGirl said:


> The Religion form was created a couple of months ago. I think it was just an oversight. There is no reason that I can think for excluding it from the active and recent modules.


If at some point you think this is fixed, can one of you then post something in a thread in the Religion forum, see if it appears in Recent Discussion and Active Topics, and if so, post in this thread? You can then delete your post in Religion. Thank you


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

This should be corrected now, please confirm

Kyle


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yungster said:


> This should be corrected now, please confirm
> 
> Kyle


The thread is now showing up in both Active Topics and Recent Discussions.

Thanks!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SpinyNorman said:


> ... or in Active Topics.
> 
> That is, Recent Discussions and Active Topics do not show me any activity happening in the Religion forum or sub forum or whatever.
> 
> And of course someone dumped my thread out of the Politics forum into Religion, so now I can't monitor via RD or AT.


It wasn't "dumped". It was moved to the correct forum. The religious forum.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> The thread is now showing up in both Active Topics and Recent Discussions.
> 
> Thanks!


*Ele: You're a Sweetheart!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *Ele: You're a Sweetheart!*


Well thanks you! 

I did not fix it, the tech guys did.  

But I'll take kind words anytime. >


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> It wasn't "dumped". It was moved to the correct forum. The religious forum.


I think of the religion forum as pertaining to supernatural occurrences and worship practices, and my thread wasn't about these. It was about the law, which in my mind means it belongs in the Politics forum. 

As for it being dumped, I meant that it got put in a forum that didn't register activity in the same way as other forums do.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I can't prove, but suspect that "Forum Guidelines" is likewise not showing up when I click "New". Can someone please check/respond?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

It's a stupid preset in the forum software. Click on the NEW bubble at the top, then look towards the left for the FILTERS button. Click there and you'll see it has check boxes to select which NEW stuff it shows you. You may be filtering out stuff inadvertently.


----------

